# Beautiful morning on the ice



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Well it was a great morning on the ice...jaw jackers did their thing...fish were on the bite till almost 10...gills averaged 9 inches with a few over and a few under..perch averaged 11 inches with a few 11 and a half almost 12 mixed in...love it!























Great getting out with you again snag..hope there will be plenty more days to come this season!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

NICE!!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah bob it was good getting together on the hard stuff, and having a pretty good morning also, real nice weather made in better. Gonna start cleaning my batch now, we will be back out after the warm spell moves on.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Is that Wingfoot? I think I know that spot!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

c. j. stone said:


> Is that Wingfoot? I think I know that spot!


If you know that spot you better get fishing . And it's a long walk from wingfoot.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Lol...super secret non disclosed location...requires a retina scan and fingerprint identification just to get through the front gate...only thing it doesn't have is crappie....might have to work on that.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

It used to have crappie years ago, I think we caught them out, now eyes, cats, gills perch and bass. And armurs for weed control.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Lol...and at times ...pike, hybrid white bass, small mouth...golden shiners..,rock bass,...been a lot of species through that lake.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Those cant be w.branch gills or perch. Definitely not West Branch perch....!!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

No they are not...farm pond perch and gills...I have seen some monster perch come out of that lake but usually run a 11 to 12 inch average.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Charley, didn't you mean Weedfoot ?


----------

